

Data Structures in Clojure: Binary Search Trees - defect
http://macromancy.com/2014/04/09/data-structures-clojure-trees.html

======
fiatmoney
Clojure also has a built-in persistent red-black tree.

[https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/master/src/jvm/cloju...](https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/master/src/jvm/clojure/lang/PersistentTreeMap.java)

------
applecore
Mutable fields are really hard to use correctly in Clojure, but it's good to
see an appropriate use case for `:volatile-mutable` in the implementation of
these data structures.

~~~
rapala
Mutable fields are really hard to use correctly in any language, and that's
why Clojure encourages the use of immutable data. Thus I find it really odd
that the article builds a mutable binary tree. The immutable version would
have been equally simple. And now you can't put that tree into any of the
Clojure's reference types (ref, agent, atom).

